# Texas Rag decoys



## Duckskinner

Anyone have problems with rag decoy's in 40 mph wind's? I just bought a bunch of rags and tested them in the wind today. Will they hold up or does the material fall apart after time?


----------



## birdband01

40 mph winds? I don't know who'd really be hunting in that. Depends how you make the windsocks. I staple them heavily and leave a good hole in the end of the sock. This allows air to blow through easily. The best thing to help make your windsocks last longer is keep them dry in between hunts, especially the offseason. Mud left on the socks and the sticks will deteriorate them over time too. Before I make my windsocks I soak the sticks in Thompson Weather Seal. Don't know if it really helps that much but we'll see! Couldn't hurt.


----------



## GooseBuster3

Yeah Ive done it before but your rage will Im serious about this, they will blow up into hundreds of pieces not kidding. So I recomend you not to do it. Trust me you will be kicking yourself after you spent countless hours tying those damn things.


----------



## gandergrinder

I used to have Texas Rags and they will work in the high winds but the ground has to be free of stubble. If you hunt them in corn stubble in high winds you won't have much to take home at the end of the day. Most of the guys I hunt with have cashed in the texas rags and gone to windsocks because of the durability of the tyvek.


----------



## dblkluk

> 40 mph winds? I don't know who'd really be hunting in that.


Man!! Thats the best time to be chasing those white bastards!!
We duct taped ours instead of staples. Ours have held up in that wind, they just make a ton of noise! I've never heard of mud deteriorating them? Have lots of mud on ours all the time. Spring time is a muddy season!! :lol:


----------



## Field Hunter

Hot glue the bottoms (openings) together and you will have less noisy windsocks. They'll also look more like windsocks. You won't be able to hunt in high a wind as they tend to take flight a little.


----------



## cbass

Tell you what boys, if i am out hunting snow geese in 40 mph winds the last thing i would be thinking about is setting out decoys. Pass shooting is the way to go with winds like that. The bests shoots i have had on snows is in high wind where i either get in between two flocks or get downwind and wait for them to feed up to you. If you ever watch snow geese feed on windy days they always feed into the wind. Have seen them cover a 1/4 of barley in a matter of minutes. The only time i hunt those damn things is when the conditions are absolutely optimal ain't that right GG :wink:.


----------



## GooseBuster3

Lee you idiot!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## birdband01

Like Tundra Maggots? Me too. That's what we specialize in. I don't cheat either (e-caller). This is after all you Northern boys done banged at 'em and called your reeds off. We don't need no stinkin' wind nor clouds. Just know how


----------



## GooseBuster3

Hustad we got some spam!!!!


----------



## 870 XPRS

boy you guys really clean house down there don't you. looked at your site, your outfit must shoot at least 25 birds per season. uke: :withstupid: :lame: :toofunny: :bs: :dead: :idiot:


----------



## GooseBuster3

BAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH, that was there total count for a weeks hunt :withstupid: :lol: :lol: :lol: uke:


----------



## birdband01

Yeah, I do agree, the website is pretty harsh. The outfits been there for 50years and it's just gotten on the world wide web. After all, were there to hunt. The website means nothing. Book a hunt to prove me wrong.
late


----------



## gandergrinder

I'll admit that cbass sticks to his guns with the no decoy hunting. One of these days we are going to get those little white devils in a pinch between two fields or a field and the water. Before every season I say that but this year we are pretty due for a good snow shoot. Allthough that day we shot 22 wasn't bad.

Cbass
If they sit on the right water (you know where) and they hit the right corn(you know where) and we get a good wind we should be able to sit in the hills (you know where) and shoot the crap out of them. Now all we need it birds to come south. :beer:


----------



## 870 XPRS

birdband,

the day i would pay a guide or outfit to take me hunting for geese would be a cold day in hell, you should maybe think of putting a real photo gallery on your website uke:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

If you don't have any more advice on rags I'd appreciate it if we'd let the personal attacks go.

Thanks.


----------



## 870 XPRS

No prob, sorry got carried away. Anyways i'm not a big fan of the rags. It always seems to me like there is to much that can go wrong. With rags falling over and blowing around it can get to be a lot of work. However to the $$$challenged such as myself, it can be a great start into snow goose hunting. I've had a lot more success with half as many shells as i've had with twice as many rags. Not that rags don't look real, hehe I even started sneaking on them in the heat of the moment once. :idiot:


----------



## cbass

Amen to that Gander Grinder? It will be awesome if all of the variables line up. Time to start prayin to the goose gods.


----------



## Duckskinner

Well I have half of my rags assembled. Wow, what a chore. I am not that bright, so it took me awhile to get it going right. 50 down and 50 to go for now. Found where six blues are hanging out. Looks like a small family group. I don't think I will hunt them. If I am alone, I will not be able to take them out so, I will leave them, and wait for the bigger flocks. That will be more fun anyway. Found a nice big flock of Honkers that I will set up on opening morning. Some big ones there.

  :beer:


----------



## Unckle Quacker

40 mph winds? I don't know who'd really be hunting in that.

OOOOOHHH YEAH. 40 mph breeze straight outa Canadia. Throw in just enough snow to blind those geese and KA-POW. Last time I hunted a day like that was 2yrs ago in a burnt stubble field near the dresden road by Langdon. It was blowing and snowing so hard my partner was drifted over in two minutes. Our dekes were completely buried but it didnt matter. Snows by the thousands coming in so low we put down our shotguns and pulled out the tennis rackets.

Please god...no bluebird weather this season.

:withstupid:


----------



## birdband01

> 40 mph winds? I don't know who'd really be hunting in that.


Won't let me live that quote down, huh? I agree that snows do scrap there bellies when the winds blowing that hard. That can be good stuff. Only downfall is once you get that first shot off their heads pull up and they grab the wind like there's no tomorrow. Better make that first shot count. What I meant about the windsocks is that if I wake up in the morning and it's blowing from the North @ 40mph, I ain't puttin' out windsocks. Either they'll risk ripping or they flap like crazy. Just my opinion. Easy on the name calling partners. I'm a lot briter than you think!!! :lol: Went teal hunting today (last day of early teal season down here) and saw 50 or so specks. Good to see them back! Got any snows up there you could lend us?!? Gimme a report on bird sightings if anyone's got the time, I've got GOOSE BUMPS!


----------



## GooseBuster3

To solve the problem of windsocks flapping we put dirk chunks in the bottims of them to weight them down.


----------



## GooseBuster3

To solve the problem of windsocks flapping we put dirt chunks in the bottoms to weight them down.


----------

